# Die Werte von getLocation() im Label anzeigen



## bandy (26. Jul 2010)

Hallo,

ich moechte in einem BorderLayout in der Position CENTER einen Label ausgeben, dieser Label soll die Position des Fensters auf dem Bildschirm anzeigen, hierzu will die Methode

```
getLocation()
```
 verwenden, leider klappt die Umsetzung nicht.

```
private JLabel ausgabe;

ausgabe=new JLabel("Center ");//ausgabe=new JLabel("Center "+getLocation()); klappt auch nicht
ausgabe.setText(getLocation());
//ausgabe.getLocation();
setLayout(new BorderLayout(0,50));
add(BorderLayout.CENTER,ausgabe);
add(ausgabe);
setVisible(true);
```

Mit 
	
	
	
	





```
System.out.println(getLocation());
```

laesst sich das anzeigen und zwar erscheint es im folgenden Format in der Konsole:

```
java.awt.Point[x=580,y=300]
java.awt.Point[x=590,y=300]
```
Dies will ich nun im Label haben, aber wie? :bahnhof: Dabei wird Label schon angezeigt, nur die Koordinaten der Position nicht, jemand ne Idee mit einem Beispiel?:bahnhof::rtfm:


----------



## Marco13 (26. Jul 2010)

ausgabe.setText(String.valueOf(getLocation()));
oder so vielleicht? Wenn die ständig aktualisiert werden sollen brauchst du aber mindestens noch einen ComponentListener...


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jul 2010)

dein frame hat noch keine location erst nachdem du setVisible true augerufen hast, darum musst du dein Label außerhalb vom Konstruktor setzen


----------



## KrokoDiehl (26. Jul 2010)

Zum Einen benötigt 
	
	
	
	





```
label.setText()
```
 einen String als Parameter und 
	
	
	
	





```
getLocation()
```
 liefert einen Point. Du musst also schonmal 
	
	
	
	





```
label.setText( getLocation().toString() );
```
 oder etwas Vergleichbares machen.

Und zum Anderen wird der Text vermutlich während der Initialisierung gesetzt, sprich zu einem Zeitpunkt wo noch nichts gelayoutet und angezeigt wird, also wo es noch gar keine Location gibt.


----------



## bandy (26. Jul 2010)

Danke:toll:


----------

